# Aspire Proteus E-Hookah



## Gizmo (2/12/15)

10ML TANK

LED INDICATORS

MICRO USB PORT

100MM X 75 MM X 37 MM DIMENSIONS

DUAL 18650 SWAPPABLE BATTERIES (INCLUDED)

FOR USE WITH TRADITIONAL HOOKAH

WORKS WITH REGULAR E-LIQUIDS (HIGH VG RECOMMENDED)

0.25 OHM ORGANIC COTTON COILS MADE WITH STAINLESS STEEL 316L WIRE


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (5/12/15)

interesting product. Really don't like the guy in the video though

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BuzzGlo (5/12/15)

Hope they launch a Rebuild-able version, also it maybe sell extra tanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (5/12/15)

Very cool for parties.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (9/12/15)

I could use one of those at my pc, but then it must be rebuildable and have a power supply that plugs into wall socket. Don't want to have that on batteries as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BuzzGlo (14/5/16)

Did this ever come to south? 

take off, reviews etc?


----------



## Clouds4Days (14/5/16)

Hows it going @BuzzGlo 
I did see a vendor selling them the other day but cant remember who it was.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (14/5/16)

Saw them at Cock n Bull. Who do a good price on iJust and Subvod btw...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (14/5/16)

https://www.jjemporium.co.za/products/aspire-e-hookah?variant=12334210116

out of stock though...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (14/5/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Saw them at Cock n Bull. Who do a good price on iJust and Subvod btw...


Vapers corner and vapeking and SirVape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape0206 (16/5/16)

Next level stuff

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------

